# Very weird stuf!!



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok guys so i was sleeping around my cousins house and we went out to a local lake and we found great crested newts! , the weird thing is though where the lake is its a very dirty town full of druggies and alcoholics and its the only place in basingstoke (where i live) that has them! 

Oh and great crested newts are a indangerd species in england so i find it weird that they can live beside alcoholics and druggies!!

btw there huge compaired to smooth newts

so what do you think ? 

Edit: and for those people who like pictures here ya go!
Male








Female


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe the druggies are scaring off the usual predators (young boys).


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah popley is full with little kids! i just dono how these newts survive there! lol


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

its amazing how creatures can adapt to their surroundings so well.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> its amazing how creatures can adapt to their surroundings so well.


yep truely amazing!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

N0z said:


> great crested newts are a indangerd species in england so i find it weird that they can live beside alcoholics and druggies!!


N0z,

how exactly does alcoholics and druggies determine the existance of a species? i didnt quite get ur point......


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2009)

i smoke, toke and drink in my room, where my tanks are. my fish dont seem to mind me doing it....infact my gourami's love to watch me when am smoking.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

alcies and druggies are pigs, they throw cans, bottles, needles, etc. in the water and probably piss there, too. It can't be a pleasant place. I suppose there could be some indirect benefit to the newts, like the pig's abandoned trash feed cockroaches and lice which the newts can eat.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

zakk as emc7 said people just throw crap in there and the water smells bad, defo stagnant, its a discusting place to be  but yet they still thrive there ... lol


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Missouri river is a good example of polluted and yet fish still somehow survive.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

Kurtfr0 said:


> Missouri river is a good example of polluted and yet fish still somehow survive.


yep amazing stuf


----------

